# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  Attempting to wild without a wbtb

## gugula3

Tried it and well here it is.
I went into SP breathing was like in automatic mode lost feeling in most of my limbs and chest and face felt wierd in a heavy sort a way.  
I started feeling the gerting pulled down but i remained calm.  I started seeing flashes and hipnogogic images,  rem like eye movement etc.  Point is i could eneter a dream since its like not there i completely emptied my mind relaxed to max extent and nothing.  

So after 50min i opened my eyelids sarted trying to move til i went out of sp.  Went to drink water and back to bed to sleep.  Guess what my body went into sp like in 3 min but i wasnt asleep!! I didnt even try and now i couldnt sleep cuz i felt a bit wierd about beeing in sp and not beeing asleep.  

So i moved switched position and boom sp in like 1-2min of lying still with eyes open so after prob 1-2 hrs of this i finally fell a sleep.  

Conclusion dont do wild wothout a wbtb unless you wana get used to sp.  After wut happened to me (expirienced going into sp prob like 8 times) im more prepared for normal wbtb wilding since i know how it feels and i wont get stressed or anything so it wasnt all bad.

----------


## gugula3

43 views and no replies  :Sad:  
Feedback would be good!

----------


## WinRic

You aren't supposed to try WILDing without WBTB since you aren't going straight back to REM sleep.

Though it might be worth a try to practice WILDing at the start of the night, based on your experience it could be used to get used to the feel of SP.

----------


## lefty97

> You aren't supposed to try WILDing without WBTB since you aren't going straight back to REM sleep.
> 
> Though it might be worth a try to practice WILDing at the start of the night, based on your experience it could be used to get used to the feel of SP.



It could also be used to get a feel for how much awareness you need, because then you wouldn't be wasting any time falling asleep without having a LD, since you are going to fall asleep anyway, compared to taking an hour long nap for the sole purpose of having a WILD and end up simply falling asleep.

----------

